# super excited



## marlon (Aug 13, 2008)

Ha!!!  not long ago i was lamenting that my children were not motivated about kempo at all....Now both have decided to take classes!!!  I am supoer excited and proud.  My wife recently re started as well...now the whole family is doing kempo!!  I love it!
i just had to share

Marlon


----------



## Brian King (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cool sir,
What was it that got them (re)interested?

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 14, 2008)

That is wonderful
keep us informed on how the kids are doing and the wife also


----------



## marlon (Aug 14, 2008)

Brian said:


> Very cool sir,
> What was it that got them (re)interested?
> 
> Warmest regards
> Brian King


 honestly i have no idea...i am off for two weeks so i told them they had no choice and they argued and complained for three classes (and at home) then yesterday everything changed!!

marlon


----------



## stickarts (Aug 14, 2008)

Very cool! I can relate to the feeling!!


----------



## JTKenpo (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Marlon,

Great to hear.  Are you teaching them or are they learning from someone else?  Before I started teaching my children I wanted to make sure it was something they would enjoy so I started them with my old instructor for a few months.  It wasn't long after that I realized it would stick, atleast for now, so I brought them into my classes.  It makes for interesting dynamics at times but it is really fun to be such a big part of their progress.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 14, 2008)

That's good news. But I guess life just got a little more expensive for you huh?


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 14, 2008)

Indeed a great reason to be excited. The Martial Art bug has bitten them, i hope they stay infected by it. It is really contagious!


----------



## marlon (Aug 14, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Hi Marlon,
> 
> Great to hear. Are you teaching them or are they learning from someone else? Before I started teaching my children I wanted to make sure it was something they would enjoy so I started them with my old instructor for a few months. It wasn't long after that I realized it would stick, atleast for now, so I brought them into my classes. It makes for interesting dynamics at times but it is really fun to be such a big part of their progress.


 

That would have been a great otion except that i am the only sk instructor around these parts so...  I have seen some of those intersting dynamics already, but it will smooth out.  I re inforced with the black belts that they are to be treated like any other student.  We will see. How are your children doing?  Are they yet infected with the kempo addiction?

marlon


----------



## marlon (Aug 14, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> That's good news. But I guess life just got a little more expensive for you huh?


 
Not really more expensive, just gi's and stuff...i give myself a great discount!!  

marlon


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2008)

marlon said:


> Ha!!! not long ago i was lamenting that my children were not motivated about kempo at all....Now both have decided to take classes!!! I am supoer excited and proud. My wife recently re started as well...now the whole family is doing kempo!! I love it!
> i just had to share
> 
> Marlon


That is awesome.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2008)

marlon said:


> Ha!!! not long ago i was lamenting that my children were not motivated about kempo at all....Now both have decided to take classes!!! I am supoer excited and proud. My wife recently re started as well...now the whole family is doing kempo!! I love it!
> i just had to share
> 
> Marlon


 
Cool


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats great to hear,  hopefully they stay this motivated and continue their training !


----------



## JTKenpo (Aug 14, 2008)

marlon said:


> That would have been a great otion except that i am the only sk instructor around these parts so... I have seen some of those intersting dynamics already, but it will smooth out. I re inforced with the black belts that they are to be treated like any other student. We will see. How are your children doing? Are they yet infected with the kempo addiction?
> 
> marlon


 

They are doing great, although I bet they wish they were just any other student.  I never wanted any of my students to feel favoritism and because of that I am much harder on my own.  My daughter is turning the corner to teenager being 12 this year so she is less then enthused at times but she doesn't have a choice  (dad told her when I am convinced you can fend off a bigger and stronger man then it is up to you if you want to continue).  My oldest boy 8, wants to be a fighter so he is gung ho and my youngest 22 months has a better side kick then a lot of kids in his brothers class (going to be very difficult to keep him OUT of class until he is old enough).  Just to clarify I do not teach the 22 month old but he watches every class I teach (about 24 a week) and goes to all of my lessons.


----------



## marlon (Aug 14, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> They are doing great, although I bet they wish they were just any other student. I never wanted any of my students to feel favoritism and because of that I am much harder on my own. My daughter is turning the corner to teenager being 12 this year so she is less then enthused at times but she doesn't have a choice  (dad told her when I am convinced you can fend off a bigger and stronger man then it is up to you if you want to continue). My oldest boy 8, wants to be a fighter so he is gung ho and my youngest 22 months has a better side kick then a lot of kids in his brothers class (going to be very difficult to keep him OUT of class until he is old enough). Just to clarify I do not teach the 22 month old but he watches every class I teach (about 24 a week) and goes to all of my lessons.


 


you are a lucky man.


----------



## sksblackbelt (Sep 15, 2008)

May you continue to support one another as you grow within the arts.


----------

